# Alligator, 5th Hole, Shipyard, Hilton Head



## Ubil (Jan 6, 2012)

I know that alligators are not a big deal to Hilton Head regulars, but it is for this northern boy.


----------



## jme (Jan 6, 2012)

still fun for a southern boy too...

have been told they can get up to 12 feet long around HH. Can be seen all over the island, especially around lagoons in Sea Pines, Palmetto Dunes, and Port Royal.......

over the years have seen hundreds at HH......and yes, they do love the golf courses for sunning

good news, tho, they only EAT northerners....


----------



## Hornet441 (Jan 6, 2012)

Darn, just spent a week there. Golfed 4 courses and biked around Sea Pines and never saw one. Did see one at Blackmoor in MB last year. Yes, pretty exciting for a northerner from Canada.


----------



## Janette (Jan 7, 2012)

They usually hibernate this time of year but with the warm temps, some are coming out to sun. I saw one on my walk in Sun City last weekend.


----------



## suenmike32 (Jan 7, 2012)

Played HH National in October and saw more alligators than residents. We only saw two people having coffee on their patio around 9:00 am (for 18 holes). Saw 5 alligators!
Mike


----------



## Janann (Jan 7, 2012)

We saw them sunning on the pond banks at Port O'Call a couple years ago.  As my daughter and I were nervously admiring them, someone loading up his car nearby said, "you should have been here a few minutes ago, three little boys were trying to touch the tail of one!"  Yikes!


----------



## pedro47 (Jan 7, 2012)

They just laid in the sun at Shipyard Plantation Golf course.  I for one respect this animal and any ball hit in their direction belong to the gator.


----------



## cissy (Jan 7, 2012)

When my friend's ball landed on the side of a Shipyard lagoon near an alligator, we all told her to leave it, but she thought the 'gator was sleeping and tried to retrieve it.  I never saw anything move so fast in my life.  We all shared nervous laughter after she almost lost her arm.  Never again!


----------

